# WHAT ARE YOU DOING FOR TRACK?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Let's re-visit the subject of track.

What are you buying to off set the price of brass track? 

What track is cost effective for your RR? 

Stainless?

Aluminum?

Steel? 

Wood?

Other?


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I started hand laying aluminum rail. It's boring, but saves me a ton of money.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, not that I'm buying much track anymore, but the brass AMS track I use is still quite inexpensive, so at this point, I'm inclined to stick with it. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Used track!!! 

I have been finding little used track with alost no sign of wear at $3 per foot. Washed in the dishwasher and these look like new.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 10/25/2008 7:18 AM
Used track!!! 

I have been finding little used track with alost no sign of wear at $3 per foot. Washed in the dishwasher and these look like new. 


If you have a train li bender you can buy just about any bargin and re form it to your needs


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ

I have 198 ft. of Lagas code 215 aluminum flex track. might need another box or two till I finish.

chuck


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,

Stainless for me. Have had my fun with brass.

Mark


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Brass, all the stuff I had bought before prices went to wackyland.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I got all my brass down before the price went up, so I'm good for the time being.. Otherwise I buys used stuff when available now.. (I know of some very nice, lovingly pre-owned, Aristo #6 switched coming on the msrket shortly..... Hmmmmmmmm).


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ebay babby! Just know what your price is and bid on everything that comes along. Sooner or later you will land some.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Got enough Llagas code 250 aluminum track to finish the RR but I'll still need a number of #6 Llagas switches.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Stainless... got a few pieces of brass, it oxidized over in 2 days... had to scrub it clean with scotchbrite, did not want to use sandpaper... bought a LGB track cleaning loco, worked all right, but had to keep truing the rubber wheels... 

Bought SS and life has been wonderful... 

Since it is basically a one time investment, fun outvoted cost. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I go to the botanic garden


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

LLagas aluminum all the way. It is much cheaper to purchase and to ship this product. Of course, I don't rely on track power.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB brass flex track. But I had a good supply before the crash.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

S/H LGB track. Often under $2 a foot............


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I built my RR over two years ago; I have a little spare track enough for a long spur or siding maybe. I do not envisage any enlargements of the RR outdoors. If I did it would be with what I already have - Aristo brass USA style.




However a recurring thought crosses my mind from time to time. I have a large garage and I think a circuit, with siding, might be good in there for wet days.


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

For some reason, I bought Bachmann at my locla hobby store, then found out it would not pass muster in the great outdoors. Since then, all of my purchases have been off e-Bay for used brass. 

fil


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got a big box of LGB track at a local garage sale today.......


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

WHAT AM I DOING FOR TRACK? Yes, I am using track to run my trains on except when I use rollers for maintenance.


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

Purchased my first order of track last month, 120' of AMS NG 250 brass, 5' flex track. Now developing a track plan to fit into a 45' by 35' area. My choice of AMS was based on posts read here and on LSC. 

Joe


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

So have you or any of you guys noticed any problems with the ams track where it hooks up to usa or Aristo track or in general? if so what problems? I have heard various or read things on here about rail height, having to file the ends to get to join or get connectors to join correctly? I know they are not drilled which is another task to screw into and keep from coming apart, but is the price/trouble, if there is any worth the price?? Let me know what you guy's who have actually purchased this track are experiencing. I was looking into some 6 or 3ft lengths code 332 of ams myself. Or is 250 code good enough for outdoors was told it was.







Thanks The Regal


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

I have used AMS track and found no problem joining it to aristo or lgb track, there is a little different in height , but not 
enought to amount to any thing. Besides get more sound from car wheels. 

Owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Regal,
I was joking below. Actually, I use AMS code 250 track and have had it outside for 4 years with no problems. I use rail clamps on the curves and joiners on the straights. The ties have held up well both in color and by staying on the rails. The only thing I've noticed is that the brass was slow to weather, but has generally resulted in a constant hue with the sides of the rails being darker than the surface. I use Sunset Valley code 250 brass #10 turnouts, which mate with the AMS rail exactly. Only the tie spacing is a little different, but not enough to bother me. I think AMS track is worth the price, especially since I purchased several boxes and got one free for a total of about 300 feet.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

how about aml track code 332, any problems with this type track with aristo or usa???????????????????


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I think Greg makes a very interesting point. Stainless is more expensive, but after you add up all the time you spend cleaning brass that you could spend running on stainless, for me at least it's a no brainer. I have had stainless down for four years, and really, I can't remember the last time I ran a track cleaning car over it, and even then, I was running a train.
Paul


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I have some AMS 332 track and have no problems connectong it with aristo or USA 332.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

For those of you running stainless, what is the wear like on your locomotive/rolling stock wheel sets ? Notice any differences in conductivity or traction? 
I'm considering an expansion and was thinking about using LGB flex ties, PIKO rail until LGB is available here again.


----------



## billbag (Oct 28, 2008)

The "good news", price of copper, alluminum, zink, (brass, Copper& zink) energy etc. sadly is half what it was a year ago, .. We are in a world wide recession, it hurts most of us.
The plastic to make most of us, ties, is also sinking.
my guess, the price of track a year from now will be below $2.00/ft.
I am an "old guy" "Newby" I am scrounging.

[email protected] Houston


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Aristo Stainless Steel 8' sections with USA-style ties! Thanks Rayman and Greg ;-)


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

I stock piled a large suppy of USA brass track several years ago before prices went up. I still have several boxes of 4, 5, 8, 10, 16, and 20, foot diameter curves, and 5' straights and about 6 of the big USA #6 switches - more than enough track to meet my expansion needs in the coming year.


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Code 250 aluminum rail on red Cedar ties. Slow going, but I'm not really going anywhere much anyway, and I enjoy working on it!


Garry NCGRR


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hope to place an order for 8 boxes of Aristo 332 Brass Flex...also some 20' curves. I've used Aristo Brass for years...never a problem. Usually run 
a 20' Gondola fited with a scotch brite pad on the first 3 loops. Sometimes there is some tree sap to clean off, but rarely.


----------



## pageeddie (Nov 2, 2008)

Found a great deal on a lot of LGB Brass track and switches so went with that 

Eddie 

"I am prepared to meet my Maker. Whether my Maker is prepared for the great ordeal of meeting me is another matter." Sir Winston Churchill


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

CCR: 

Conductivity better, because no oxidation... actually accidentally left a short section of brass in my layout, and was wondering why loco would slow just a bit at one point. Brass starts to oxidize almost instantly after cleaning. Not terrible, but I was surprised that "clean track" could actually have some oxide on it. 

Traction is less on Aristo, it is very slippery. I had H&R rail, not quite as slippery, but rail head contour different. Cannot speak to the new code 250 SS rail, but visual inspection shows a rougher surface. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't need no mo steenkin track I have a couple cirles of R1 and R2, and about 50 feet of used 2 footers collecting dust. 

Y'all wanna pitch in together and buy me a GARDEN, then I'll worry 'bout track.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I started with LGB, then added some Tenmille brass, then Peco G-45 nickel silver, and finally found Peco 1/32 1 Guage nickel silver. 
If I were to start over, it would all be Peco 1/32 1 Guage NS. But then Peco is easier to find over here than Aristo, Llagas et al.

Rod


----------



## imrnjr (Jan 2, 2008)

It's been a while since I visited the site, so am doing some catch up on various threads. I utilize Aristo's 332 stainless, with track power. We do have to clean it with a pushed car about once a month just to get the dirt and water scale off of it. The garden is in disrepair, (lots of distractions over the last year) with lots of loose soil, and we have very hard water which leaves mineral deposits behind and causes some conductivity issues with the pickups of the locos. Just a few minutes and we're good to go!!

Mark


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Been quite a while since I've been here too. Having wayyy too much fun with everything else. NOT!









Anyhow, I'm currently recycling track since the budgetcurrently shouts a resounding NO! when I try to work some funds free to get some. Just can't seem to free any funds up for it right now.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Stainless..and would you believe that after 6 months of waiting I finally received my 2 free cases of 5' stainless track from Aristo...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yup,I can beleive it Chuck.Goergie dont like you much either do he







haaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

This is more likely they just were out. I remember that recently Aristo was out of a certain SS switch for about 6 months too. 

Funny how you can run out of "bread and butter" items. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 02/01/2009 5:45 PM
Yup,I can beleive it Chuck.Goergie dont like you much either do he







haaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Any one interested in 4 full circles of LGB 1600? (That's 16 pieces each circle) Two complete circles have LGB connectors, the other 2 circles have no connectors as the track was connected with Split Jaws. I have some of them available as well... email me if'n yer interested.

Split Jaw railclamps, both rail to rail and over the connector.

I do have some other LGB and Aristo long stuff available as well. Shipping can get to be a bit intense, but FEDEX ground works very well for me. They're in the classifieds...


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

I started accumulating track in 1996 and I have over 4500 feet. It is all Aristo. Glad I don't need to buy to get the railroad started up again. Prices have sure sky rocketed.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

how much of that 4500 feet is on the ground? I'd love to see some pictures, you have 10 times what I have! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 02/07/2009 2:25 PM
how much of that 4500 feet is on the ground? I'd love to see some pictures, you have 10 times what I have! 

Regards, Greg

Right now there is nothing down. The layout hadn't been run in 7 years and last fall I decided to lift it all and start over this spring. At the end I had 3100 down. I don't think I will get back to that number for a few years so I'm overwhelming myself trying to do so much in one summer. Plus it was on crushed lime stone but this time I'm putting down pressure treated lumber and building up to it. I will post a new layout diagram as soon as I get it where I think I want it. Probably will be somewhere around 1500 hundred this year. The new plan calls for a 4 year set up. 
I've been trying to get the pictures of the old layout off floppy discs but most are deteriorated to the point the information is gone.


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

Aluminum rails with track power


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

24 Oct 2008 08:49 PM Quote Reply Alert 
Let's re-visit the subject of track. 



Some things change with time. 

When this topic was started I was buying some new and used brass track and some new stainless steel track along with nickel plated turnouts. 

I just rebuilt a layout and this time I went 100% Aristo-Craft stainless steel track and turnouts - mainly because I want this layout to be ready to run 24-7-365 with virtually no track preparation. 

A lot of the reason for the change to stainless steel is that I am now older and less mobile so I wanted to minimize any effort needed to keep the layout operational. 

Everything is still track powered. 

Jerry


----------



## carlferg (Mar 18, 2009)

all brass aristo, some new, some e-bay. turnouts 50% aristo wide radius & 50% lgb wide radius. lgb turnouts perform better. never clean. onboard battery r/c. carl


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

A freind last year bought some trians on Ebay with the plan to set them up in the garden with his boy. He lives about 8 hours from me so my help has all been thru emails and calls. He put off buying track last year and in spite of my telling him about Ridge Road going out he missed that sale. and could not make it to the ECLSTS like me (& he lives about 2 hours away!) so he is now looking for Aristocraft Stainless. He prefers to drive to the closest store to get it and they are telling him that Aristocraft will no longer be producing Stainless track. Now I'm sure I know better. It is more likely that they are simply deciding not to stock it due to the high costs associated. So he HAS to mail order it and pay the shipping prices. Now he cannot find anyone that has any in stock that will sell less than a full box. Why should he spend a few hundred dollars on a full box when he only needs two pieces out of it? He decided to go to brass instead and got the same type of "stories" from the dealers that he contacted. No wonder the Large Scale hobby is dying. 

Chas


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

At the west end of the yard is the UP/SP interchange track & a 20x25' loop which is brass for track power. At the east end the NYC 70' interchange & branch line is also brass for track power. Connecting the 2 is the roughly 250' M&CC RR which is a combination of brass & aluminum for battery power. Lucky for me I had the brass before prices went out of control but when I wanted to add the NYC branch using track power I bought aluminum and swapped it out with some brass that was on the M&CC RR..


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 03 May 2011 07:26 AM 
they are telling him that Aristocraft will no longer be producing Stainless track. Now I'm sure I know better. It is more likely that they are simply deciding not to stock it due to the high costs associated. 

Chas 



I have no idea if there is any truth in what the guy heard. I am inclined to believe your comment about the dealer not stocking it - or that Aristo-Craft is temporarily out of stock due to their annual sale. I know I need a couple of SS turnouts and I am having a bit of trouble finding them. 

Before I retired I was a factory sales rep and it was not uncommon for customers to complain to me about us (the manufacturer) being out of inventory of (or discontinuing) what the customer wanted to buy. 

While in rare instances it was true, most often the dealer happened to be a small dealer who lacked the finances to place orders often enough (meeting minimums for free shipping) to maintain a reasonable inventory. Rather than admit the truth, some dealers falsely blamed us and or changed to brands that were cheaper and or had lower ordering minimums. 

The only reason we would discontinue a product was if no one was buying it in sufficient quantities. Judging from comments on MLS, it sounds like more people are switching to stainless steel than switching away from it. 

With all the choices available in track brands, metals etc. it seems logical that many small dealers are having to find ways to lower the cost and volume of their inventory. 

Just my opinion. 

Jerry


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got Aristo brass. Bought some used just before the prices went crazy so I can double my size if I can figure out how to shoehorn it into as small a yard as I have. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By tj-lee on 03 May 2011 02:42 PM 
I've got Aristo brass. Bought some used just before the prices went crazy so I can double my size if I can figure out how to shoehorn it into as small a yard as I have. 

Best, 
TJ 


Hi TJ, 

Wide curves are nice and typically preferred but in many cases much more can be accomplished with small curves to fit small spaces. 

These images show how much additional space is required as the curve diameter is increased: 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/Miscellaneous/curves1.jpg 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/Miscellaneous/curves2.jpg 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/Miscellaneous/curves4.jpg 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/Miscellaneous/curves6.jpg 

Regards, 

Jerry


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the Arsito Brass track. I chose this track because when I started my layout it was the least expensive. I dont mind having to clean my track. Using a pole sander with a scotch brite pad takes a few minutes. The advantages of having a smaller layout. Plus I really like the look of weathered brass. Stainless you have to paint to get that look. Any additions will be the same track only because im anal and hate to mix up different track.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 

Thanks for the curve pics. Seeing that on a grid really shows how things get big in a hurry. 

best, 
TJ


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By tj-lee on 09 May 2011 02:14 PM 
Jerry, 

Thanks for the curve pics. Seeing that on a grid really shows how things get big in a hurry. 

best, 
TJ 


Hi TJ, 

LGB was famous for the ability of almost everything they made being able to run on R1 (4' diameter) curves. In Europe (and in many US metropolitan areas) space is at a real premium whether it is indoors or outside. Sometimes the limitation is on finances as well as space. Smaller curves also can save a lot of money spent on track and turnouts. 

I am not "promoting" small curves. It is for each of us to decide what works best for us. 

I use small curves where I am limited in the space available but I also don't rush to buy huge curves because they take a LOT of space and can cost a LOT of money (and take a LOT of work not only to maintain the track but also to maintain whatever is around the track such as plants etc.). 

I have seen some fantastic huge layouts and I have also seen some fantastic small layouts. I would hate to see anyone walk away from the hobby because they thought they had to have a lot of land/space and a lot of money to build their layouts because a LOT of guys have a LOT of fun with small layouts that did not cost a lot of money. 

On the negative side, many of the newer larger locomotives will not run on anything smaller than 8' or 10' diameter curves but then most folks with smaller curves tend to prefer smaller locomotives and trains (but small locomotives tend to have fewer track contacts). The hobby is full of choices that need to be made but there are a lot of products available to pick from. 

Regards, 

Jerry


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 

I agree with you that no one should pass on the hobby because they can't have a huge layout. I do wish GR would show some of the smaller layouts like the do the larger stuff. I use R1 where I have to myself but manage okay as I run Bachmann Shay and Climax and the occasional Annie. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

My Max curves will be about 10 to 12 ft Dia, I think i can run everything i own on that. 

Fred


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By tj-lee on 10 May 2011 02:28 PM 
Jerry, 

I do wish GR would show some of the smaller layouts like the do the larger stuff. 

Best, 
TJ 


Hi TJ, 

Your wish has been answered. I was just looking through the June 2011 issue of GR and on the cover is "A Great Railroad in a small space." The article starts on page 42. 

Apparently GR has been running "The Small Garden Railway Contest" and the above layout was the winner. 

Better yet, in his editorial, Marc stated that the other winners and some other small layouts will be featured in future issues. 

Jerry


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 03 May 2011 07:26 AM 
A freind last year bought some trians on Ebay with the plan to set them up in the garden with his boy. He lives about 8 hours from me so my help has all been thru emails and calls. He put off buying track last year and in spite of my telling him about Ridge Road going out he missed that sale. and could not make it to the ECLSTS like me (& he lives about 2 hours away!) so he is now looking for Aristocraft Stainless. He prefers to drive to the closest store to get it and they are telling him that Aristocraft will no longer be producing Stainless track. Now I'm sure I know better. It is more likely that they are simply deciding not to stock it due to the high costs associated. So he HAS to mail order it and pay the shipping prices. Now he cannot find anyone that has any in stock that will sell less than a full box. Why should he spend a few hundred dollars on a full box when he only needs two pieces out of it? He decided to go to brass instead and got the same type of "stories" from the dealers that he contacted. No wonder the Large Scale hobby is dying. 

Chas 




Yup that really sucks what they told him Chas. 

Seems some Hobby shops just dont want to do the work. 

I Dont thing SS is done, I think its the best out there 

for us Track Powered guys.


----------

